# Obligation



## Deguello

My wife has told me at least. Three times.
" Sex is an obligation" because we're married.to clarify what I thought I heard sex is not something I like to do,but because. We're married it is my obligation. It does Not.give me a good feeling thoughts,? The.other.day.sheWas.talking to a HS classmate about her and my wife said "I hope xxx is there the guy she went to Prom with is there.". 50th reunion".
she told me years ago that she did not go to the prom. Yes I did hear it.I gave no indication that I heard it.Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

At a 50th reunion, likely nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lostinthought61

you already caught your wife cheating once, have you not learned anything from the last time


----------



## D0nnivain

If she's already cheated, claims to not like sex & is now looking forward to seeing the boy she went to prom with, none of that is good for you. 

Have you ever asked what would make her like sex more & than tried to give that to her?


----------



## Young at Heart

Deguello said:


> My wife has told me at least. Three times.
> " Sex is an obligation" because we're married.to clarify what I thought I heard sex is not something I like to do,but because. We're married it is my obligation. It does Not.give me a good feeling thoughts,? The.other.day.sheWas.talking to a HS classmate about her and my wife said "I hope xxx is there the guy she went to Prom with is there.". 50th reunion".
> she told me years ago that she did not go to the prom. Yes I did hear it.I gave no indication that I heard it.Any thoughts on that?


It was 50 years ago. Let that thought go. Don't look for trouble. Focus on if you and your W are happy and work on making the two of you even closer and happier.

I attended my 50th high school reunion and I was surprised by some people coming up to me and apologizing to me for things I did not remember them doing or for which I held no grudge at all. I also told them that they had nothing to apologize for, that we were kids at the time and we have all matured and should be comfortable with our current lives and not worry about anything from the past. A 50th high school reunion is a good time to clear one's conscious, as your classmates are starting to die off and you many not get many more chances.

Good luck. Been there done that.

P.S. Go with her to the 50th reunion. That should prevent any cheating. It should be fun to see what people come up to her and the stories they tell. Ask if you can see her high school year book and read the notes from others. Might as well experience it with her.


----------



## Longtime Hubby

I've heard that obligated comment, too. Kinda hurt to hear. Like it was a chore one had to tend to. A task like mopping the kitchen floor. Told my wife I thought about her - not in a sexual way either - on her recent getaway weekend with college gal pals. "I didn't think about you once," she replied. 

Nice. Real nice.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Young at Heart said:


> It was 50 years ago. Let that thought go. Don't look for trouble. Focus on if you and your W are happy and work on making the two of you even closer and happier.
> 
> I attended my 50th high school reunion and I was surprised by some people coming up to me and apologizing to me for things I did not remember them doing or for which I held no grudge at all. I also told them that they had nothing to apologize for, that we were kids at the time and we have all matured and should be comfortable with our current lives and not worry about anything from the past. A 50th high school reunion is a good time to clear one's conscious, as your classmates are starting to die off and you many not get many more chances.
> 
> Good luck. Been there done that.
> 
> P.S. Go with her to the 50th reunion. That should prevent any cheating. It should be fun to see what people come up to her and the stories they tell. Ask if you can see her high school year book and read the notes from others. Might as well experience it with her.


I would say it's mind over matter, I don't mind because you don't matter.😁


----------



## Longtime Hubby

Divinely Favored said:


> I would say it's mind over matter, I don't mind because you don't matter.😁


That needs a drum roll.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Deguello said:


> My wife has told me at least. Three times.
> " Sex is an obligation" because we're married.to clarify what I thought I heard sex is not something I like to do,but because. We're married it is my obligation. It does Not.give me a good feeling thoughts,? The.other.day.sheWas.talking to a HS classmate about her and my wife said "I hope xxx is there the guy she went to Prom with is there.". 50th reunion".
> she told me years ago that she did not go to the prom. Yes I did hear it.I gave no indication that I heard it.Any thoughts on that?


Your wife has a proven track record of being a liar and hooking up with old classmates. The "obligation" seems to apply to you, but not someone she actually wants to have sex with. You've lived through 10 years of an essentially sexless marriage and your wife engaging in a multi-year bi-sexual affair. When are you going to finally realize your marriage is a farse?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Deguello said:


> My wife has told me at least. Three times.
> " Sex is an obligation" because we're married.to clarify what I thought I heard sex is not something I like to do,but because. We're married it is my obligation. It does Not.give me a good feeling thoughts,? The.other.day.sheWas.talking to a HS classmate about her and my wife said "I hope xxx is there the guy she went to Prom with is there.". 50th reunion".
> she told me years ago that she did not go to the prom. Yes I did hear it.I gave no indication that I heard it.Any thoughts on that?


There could be more than one prom, junior and senior.


----------



## Deguello

I actually threw her a 'prom" for her 50thbirthday


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Deguello said:


> I actually threw her a 'prom" for her 50thbirthday


Have you talked to your wife about this prom date?


----------



## Longtime Hubby

BigDaddyNY said:


> Have you talked to your wife about this prom date?


Sounds it already happened


----------

